# Ever hear of John Helot, Long Branch, New Jersey Bottle?



## sunnynature22 (Jul 16, 2019)

I found a dark green glass bottle.  Embossed:  John Helot, Long Branch, NJ, 
Bottom embossed with John Helot DCCO 
Seeking any info.   Thx for your help.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Jul 16, 2019)

-

Hi, sunnynature22

The name of the company will be John Heldt and there are several varieties of bottle listed on Tod von Meechow's site,
 however, I cannot see your type recorded there?

http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABSearchResults.aspx?Source=Firms&Firm=60155&SourceDesc=Heldt,+John

-

Below is a link to a SHA site pdf covering the glass manufacturers that used the 'D G CO' logo with the one on
 your bottle appearing to be that used by the Diamond Glass Company of Royersford Pennsylvania.

https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/DGCo.pdf

 -

​


----------



## sunnynature22 (Jul 16, 2019)

I see now..... The "O" is a "D".     Thank you so much for the clarification!


----------

